# Gaelic/Irish: Ta an Ghaeilge ansin



## fireyredhead19

okay so i've tried all the so called gaelic translators but nothing has worked hopefully there is someone out the that can help me


----------



## Whodunit

You should first write your words or sentences in this forum here, and wait for some natives or some people who understand this language. I'm afraid I don't do it.


----------



## cutypie_ie

*hey every body just wandering where the Irish language is??*


----------



## cutypie_ie

fireyredhead19 said:
			
		

> okay so i've tried all the so called gaelic translators but nothing has worked hopefully there is someone out the that can help me


 
hey fireyredhead it just so happens i work in an irish nursery school and gaelic is a big part of my life


----------



## utopia

Ta an Ghaeilge ansin, ma ta uait go fior caint sa teanga seo.


----------



## Jean05

utopia said:
			
		

> Ta an Ghaeilge ansin, ma ta uait go fior caint sa teanga seo.


 
I think this means "Irish is there, but you really must promote [speaking]this language"

I think!


----------



## Fergus

Ta me ag foghlam gaeilge!

I call myself an Irishman...both my parents are Irish, but I was brought up in England (is as Londain me ach nil is Sasnach me! ) 

Whilst I was actually on the site to do research for my job (German Translator) I was wondering if I could find other Irish speakers or learners.

I am doing a masters on Minority Languages in Europe and at the moment I am particularly interested in Irish speakers outside Ireland..Is there anyone out there?


----------



## Fergus

further to my last request I would actually be interested in details e.g. Are there schools for Irish outside Ireland? How many people are trying to learn it? Where are they? do they have Irish roots?


I'm also interested in The Irish nursery schools. I'd really appreciate some info. Feel free to email me on mlp208@bangor.ac.uk if you don't want to post the details on the forum.
Thanks everyone this would really help my research


----------



## utopia

I think you should go to an irish Gaeilge forum - daltai . com

And there's lot's of people there who speak it or read it originally that is or learners. Try your questions there.


----------



## girseachgalanta

*I am a native irish speaker and proud!!!  *
*cad é mar atá sibh go léir!!!*


----------



## Brioche

Fergus said:
			
		

> Ta me ag foghlam gaeilge!
> 
> I call myself an Irishman...both my parents are Irish, but I was brought up in England (is as Londain me ach nil is Sasnach me! )


 
If either of your parents was born in Ireland, you are automatically an Irish citizen, no matter where you were born.


----------



## utopia

Cead mile failte ramhat anseo!

Bhi me le chupla bliain anuas ag foghlaim gaeilge.


----------



## Brioche

Why does Irish spelling/pronunciation have to be so impossibly difficult?

Why is the _ag _in ag foghlam is pronounced _eg?_

Supposedly, narrow with narrow and broad with broad, so why _*ansin*_?

Also, why isn't *is *either pronouced _ish_, or written _ios_?


----------



## bingaling

Brioche said:


> Why does Irish spelling/pronunciation have to be so impossibly difficult?
> 
> Why is the _ag _in ag foghlam is pronounced _eg?_
> 
> Supposedly, narrow with narrow and broad with broad, so why _*ansin*_?
> 
> Also, why isn't *is *either pronouced _ish_, or written _ios_?


It'z knot enni worss than Inglish.


----------



## Cork Irish

Brioche said:


> Why does Irish spelling/pronunciation have to be so impossibly difficult?
> 
> Why is the _ag _in ag foghlam is pronounced _eg?_
> 
> Supposedly, narrow with narrow and broad with broad, so why _*ansin*_?
> 
> Also, why isn't *is *either pronouced _ish_, or written _ios_?



The *ag* in* ag foghlaim* is pronounced /ə/. The g isn't heard at all because it is followed by a consonant. Now in *ag ól*, you can hear the g.


----------



## bingaling

Cork Irish said:


> The *ag* in* ag foghlaim* is pronounced /ə/. The g isn't heard at all because it is followed by a consonant. Now in *ag ól*, you can hear the g.


I'm seem to recall in the north that we would pronounce the g, but I'm not 100% sure and haven't been there for yonks. Do you know of any phonetic dictionary sources I could refer to? Of course it would have be show the dialects. I came across that lately but sadly I didn't bookmark the page.


----------



## Cork Irish

bingaling said:


> I'm seem to recall in the north that we would pronounce the g, but I'm not 100% sure and haven't been there for yonks. Do you know of any phonetic dictionary sources I could refer to? Of course it would have be show the dialects. I came across that lately but sadly I didn't bookmark the page.


You could listen to *bheith ag siopadóireacht* in 3 dialects pronounced at Irish Pronunciation Database: bheith ag siopadóireacht (that site is provided by Foras na Gaeilge and the speakers are native speakers from the Gaeltacht). There is no Irish dialect that pronounces the g of *ag* before a verbal noun starting with a consonant (or maybe if the speakers are speaking very slow they might?). *Ag* before other nouns - that's a different question.

There are many thousands of words pronounced there - so this is a very good resource.


----------

